# Where the magic happens...



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Just a few quick pics I snapped in the college's plumbing shop after my classes were finished the other day...



























































The program is still in its infancy, but my good friend (program coordinator) did an amazing job setting up what he did in a short time, with an even shorter budget.

We are constantly adding to and changing the curriculum for next semester, and regularly adding tools, components and display set-ups to the shop.

It's a good feeling, I'm really excited about it!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Couple more, I will take some pics next week of the 13 two story bays that we built for the more advanced projects in Sem 2...




















Better order some more flux...
After this case, and the other case, there's only 4 cases left!!! 
:laughing:


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

nice too see you take pride, wish it was like that when i was in school, the students def have access to alot of nice stuff


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

xyleman said:


> nice too see you take pride, wish it was like that when i was in school, the students def have access to alot of nice stuff


Thanks. When I was in tradeschool the equipment and tools were all very much used and abused, as is to be expected. The advantage my students have right now, is that, as the college's plumbing department is only a year and change old, so are all of the tools and equipment.

We are continuously developing new projects, and as such, often require new tooling.

I am in the process of developing a roll-groove project, so we bought 3 brand new ridgid groovers. 

It's a fantastic deal, and the possibilities are totally limitless.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It must be nice having all the stuff new and being on the front end of a program like that... :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I wonder how much more I would have learned if I had gone to a trade school. You look like you've got quite the set-up there and I hope the students appreciate it.






Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Most of the students do. I am also very grateful to be able to show them how things work with decent equipment and material.

Kinda hard to deduct marks on a failed pressure test on the BMI projects, when all the fittings are totally "furry" with wrench marks because they'd been used 1000 times before.

I got into this on the ground floor. I will be forever in debt to the man that made this happen for me. I was still an apprentice when he first started talking to me about all of this and at the time, I had the mentality that when something seems too good to be true, it's usually because it is...

But HOW he said it would happen, and WHEN he said it would happen, have all been completely accurate to date.

I still work on the tools through my local union hall, and will continue to do so until I can no longer meet my obligations in one of the positions. At that point, I will have a very important decision to make...

So for now... I'm doing my best, absorbing everything I can, and making the best of it.

I couldn't be happier with how things are going right now, and if it ended tomorrow, I would walk away with an amazing experience and a stronger résumé.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is amazing, it Is good to see someone like you who takes pride in what they do and on teaching the next generation of plumbers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that the JATC? Or is that school separate?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It is a very nice facility and I am sure by the looks that the instruction is just as meticulous. I only wish my apprenticeship class had looked like that. Here in Indiana the non-union apprenticeship is all about class work, and the field is where you get hands on. Makes me kind of jealous. 

If you don't mind how much time is involved in your apprenticeship programs? Years, and hands on vs. book? When do students get a code book? 

In my apprenticeship we did not actually get our hands on our own code-book until 4th year, which I find reprehensible. If I ever get on the PHCC board local I will work to change that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I want to attend your class!!! What are the prerequisites?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

So jealous.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where are the sharkbite test booths.....?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it's nicer then my school was


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait now ,,,, When and where did this happen ??? Looks like a GREAT idea !!!! A buddy & I have talked much about doing this in Va . !!

WELL DONE !!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh pshaw! You guys are too much!

This program is not affiliated with the United Association, nor the MTCU (Ministry of Skills, Colleges and Universities) It is not an apprenticeship program, but an elective precursor to said.

I have full authority to alter any/all components of either the practical or theory portions of the program.

I really can't say enough about the mentor/friend that made this happen for me. He has changed my life, my goals, my confidence... etc.

I am forever in Adam"s debt.

I'll take some more pics Friday, and if you want pics of something specific, feel free to ask.

If I've skipped over any questions (save for those about sharkbites... 
:laughing: ) I'll do my best to field them all.

I could discuss this forever and a day!

Thanks for the praise and compliments folks!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good brother.

Us new blood have to stick together and pass this down just like our journeyman did.

Kudos to you man, I've spoken to you several times about it and I know you are loving every minute of it.

Keep it up


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice! My trade school I brought my own tools. I refused to work with tools older then me!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Looks good brother.
> 
> Us new blood have to stick together and pass this down just like our journeyman did.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!

Speaking of which, its been too long!

Give me a ring sometime soon
Chad...

SOLIDARITY!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure about the solidarity thing...Comrade.

Great classroom and I admire you for doing what you're doing. I got to take advantage of a local school at a college here, it was okay...not near as nice and good as your's I'm sure!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Although my Dad's and Gramp's classrooms seemed awesome to me, they clearly were not quite as polished as yours.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's great that you have the chance to teach your students the right way of doing things and you have great equipment. Its always nice to understand why your doing something a particular way instead of grandpa or your dad telling ya Because I said so. lol. Just curious about one thing, the local in your area doesn't see what your doing as a conflict of interest.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> That's great that you have the chance to teach your students the right way of doing things and you have great equipment. Its always nice to understand why your doing something a particular way instead of grandpa or your dad telling ya Because I said so. lol. Just curious about one thing, the local in your area doesn't see what your doing as a conflict of interest.


Good question! Because the students are neither union nor non union, as they are not registered aporentices, the UA does not have any issues with it.

I checked with both the training coordinator and the BA, both wished me well!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Although my Dad's and Gramp's classrooms seemed awesome to me, they clearly were not quite as polished as yours.


Lol


----------

